# Prodigy Brake Controller



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

A friend of mine has installed a new Prodigy Brake Controller in his Toyota Tundra. The cable provided with the BC was a few inches short. He spliced wires with a BC harness already supplied with the truck (late Model) to the Prodigy BC Cable provided with the new unit.

With the ignition off the LCD display for the prodigy remains on. There is no indication that this display should remain lit and he believes it should go off with the ignition.

He does not believe he rolled any wires as he completed them one for one.

Does anyone have some input on this? Is this a normal or abnormal condition?

Eric


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I installed a Prodigy P2 in my truck last year with the Prodigy wiring kit and the LCD is always on. My manual says that it is supposed to be on.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ours stays on pretty much all the time too....I think the LCD display does time out if not in use - I will have to check and verify.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Mine is always on, no numbers, just the red lights. They eventually go out, but when I get in the truck and put my foot on the brakes, they come back on.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for the responses. I think he's all set!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have the P3 controller and when I press the brake the display comes on, even if there is no trailer. It will shut off after a few minutes of inactivity.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is a 15 minute delay on the P2 after the ignition is off, not sure on the P3 how long is stays on but I am sure it is similar..


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> There is a 15 minute delay on the P2 after the ignition is off, not sure on the P3 how long is stays on but I am sure it is similar..


Just checked my manual...15 minute delay after the brake pedal has been released if there is no trailer attached to the vehicle.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

My P2 has 2 dots that are always on.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wolverine said:


> My P2 has 2 dots that are always on.


They should turn off 15 minutes after you turn the truck off and with no brake activity.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Ours stays on pretty much all the time too....I think the LCD display does time out if not in use - I will have to check and verify.


That is correct. The LEDs stay lit for about 15 minutes of inactivity, then go out.

Mike


----------

